
Mega.co Link of Human Civil Rights Complaint in Blockchain - AgentK20
http://www.cryptograffiti.info/#4926
======
AgentK20
For reference the actual mega.co link is
[https://mega.nz/#F!QnZRXKyS!oluyILlMPpyJjPS57w7axQ](https://mega.nz/#F!QnZRXKyS!oluyILlMPpyJjPS57w7axQ)

------
drivingmenuts
So, what is cryptograffiti? Is it just decoding all the non-monetary
transaction stuff that people are tossing into the blockchain?

